# 1500 ft power run, expenses, wants, needs, realities



## parkland (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

This isn't a major deal, I am just brainstorming at this point.

It could be a while before actually doing this, but thinking of plans in the meantime.

Property extends 1500 ft back up a mountainside, and I would like to eventually have power all the way from the road, to the

top, approx 1500 ft away.

Bury cable? Lots of bare rock showing, so probably not an option.

Poles and cable strung accross those? Maybe, but with a forest of trees, probably going to get torn out a few times over the years.

Not only those probems, but would it be better to use massive gauge wire and run 120v, or run cheaper wire at 600v and use transformers?

It seems like used transformers can be purchased for pretty cheap, and I don't assume they really wear out or have a lifespan.

Are there any code provisions or cable installations that allow over ground installation, or shallow as in running over rock faces and burying in gravel or soil?

Burying 18" or 36" would be either impossible or cost prohibitive.

And then there is the reality.

Why do I need power up there?

Well, I wanted to make a nice trail, park a camper or 2 or 3 up there, maybe pathway lighting, possibly some cameras to be able to capture wild animals

on tape, and a few garden sheds, and maybe a guest house.

But the reality of this is, with such an inherent expense, and no zoning laws in the area, maybe it would be just better to use non CE solar solar systems?

I mean the home close to the road, I would want legit, so it can be insured and what not, but for little things like a camper or shed, is there really a downside to

running an "illegal" non certified solar system? Looks like 24 cents/watt for the blemished stuff. That could go a long way compared to cable and conduit expenses.

It would be fair to say, that I think installing a massive 1500ft power run, would cost more than everything plugged into it.

Anyone ever see an installation similar to this, or have any ideas?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 22, 2014)

Good luck.......I can't give you any advice........


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

Occupied full time

Or

Occupied occasionally  ??


----------



## parkland (Nov 22, 2014)

Eventually full time in the house.

For now, seasonal, or here and there.

I was originally thinking of just using a listeroid generator for the house even, but then I though the wife isn't going to appreciate

dealing with that if she goes there herself.

I could use seperate solar systems for say a camper, shed, hot tub shack, path lighting etc, but the question becomes, how much

hassle will that all generate over the years opposed to a normal electrical system.

I've never had this much room to play with, and I have a lot of plans, most of them involving electricity to at least a small extent.

I know theres no magic answer, but it is something I have to start thinking about, because it will effect all the planning from the start.


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

sounds like permanat power is the way to go, cannot advise you on how to set that up


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 22, 2014)

They have these cool things called "gen-or-a-tors".

For the comparable expense you could buy one that's pretty bada55.

Then a windmill and a forklift battery.

There ya go.

Brent.


----------



## Mech (Nov 22, 2014)

> They have these cool things called "gen-or-a-tors".


You beat me to it Brent.

Look into a propane generator, stove, oven, fridge, water heater, and furnace.


----------



## north star (Nov 22, 2014)

*= + =*

Is there any running water nearby ( i.e. - stream, crick, waterfall, etc.  ) ?

Can you say "hydro power" ?..........If the property will be that remote,

you may want a number of power sources ( i.e. - solar, ...wind, ...batteries,

...generator, ...hydro, etc.  ) for when one or more sources fail or it is

inclimate weather conditions.

*+ = +*


----------



## Mark K (Nov 22, 2014)

Assume the interconnect with the utility is at your property boundary otherwise the issues of voltage and transformers is basically for them to decide.

If you get into issues related to transformers I would consult with an electrical engineer who designs power distribution systems for buildings.


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2014)

Hydrogen fuel cell generator !!!!!


----------



## parkland (Nov 23, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> They have these cool things called "gen-or-a-tors". For the comparable expense you could buy one that's pretty bada55.
> 
> Then a windmill and a forklift battery.
> 
> ...


Ya I have a few of those haha.

It's not really solving a problem, as a source of electricity isn't the problem.


----------



## parkland (Nov 23, 2014)

Mark K said:
			
		

> Assume the interconnect with the utility is at your property boundary otherwise the issues of voltage and transformers is basically for them to decide.If you get into issues related to transformers I would consult with an electrical engineer who designs power distribution systems for buildings.


Maybe I have overthought this too far, I'm sure an electrical engineer is the right guy to talk to, but still interested to see what all you experts think.


----------



## parkland (Nov 23, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Hydrogen fuel cell generator !!!!!


Only if it's a self powered hydrogen generator.

Like one of those ones off youtube that the engine is running off hydrogen, powering a generator, and also generating enough power to make more hydrogen to run off of, haha.

I need something like that lmao.


----------



## conarb (Nov 23, 2014)

Mark K said:
			
		

> Assume the interconnect with the utility is at your property boundary otherwise the issues of voltage and transformers is basically for them to decide.If you get into issues related to transformers I would consult with an electrical engineer who designs power distribution systems for buildings.


This is the correct answer, although solar panels and/or generator are the answers if connecting is to expensive.


----------

